# I've started using a CBD oral spray and it's working, anyone else?



## Simon1975 (May 14, 2018)

Recently I've started using a CBD oral spray to treat my anxiety/depression symptoms. I can't believe how well it's working after over 20 years of problems. Has anyone else had success with CBD?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Simon1975 said:


> Recently I've started using a CBD oral spray to treat my anxiety/depression symptoms. I can't believe how well it's working after over 20 years of problems. Has anyone else had success with CBD?


I have not, what brand, how much and where did u get it?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^ I wish to know the same!! I've never tried it, but I really want to.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcole (May 14, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## alexcole (May 14, 2018)

Rebootplease said:


> I have not, what brand, how much and where did u get it?


You can compare and get the one of your preference on Amazon


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Simon1975 said:


> oral spray to treat my anxiety


I'm not falling for that again.


----------



## alexcole (May 14, 2018)

CloudChaser said:


> I'm not falling for that again.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> Simon1975 said:
> 
> 
> > oral spray to treat my anxiety
> ...


Didn't work for you huh?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Rebootplease said:


> Didn't work for you huh?


I got performance anxiety and forgot to breathe through my nose. Nearly drowned.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> I'm not falling for that again.


I have to admit, this was kind of funny.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't work for you huh?
> ...


That joke went right over my helmet. I 'll re read later


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

alexcole said:


> You can compare and get the one of your preference on Amazon


What did you use?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

What is the percentage of cbd or ml mg...whatever that you guys got? I'm getting some today


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

It's hard to live in a country where full of bigots. It's illegal in here, only hemp oil is available.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just smoke the CBD flowers mixed in with some THC flowers. It helps relax my muscles after I had a good workout, but not much help for anxiety. I'd say it makes me sleepy more than it helps anxiety.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> I just smoke the CBD flowers mixed in with some THC flowers. It helps relax my muscles after I had a good workout, but not much help for anxiety. I'd say it makes me sleepy more than it helps anxiety.


Hi, I want to ask you a question. Is workout (bodybuilding or whatever) helped you about the muscle tensions? Is it get better after you start to workout?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> Hi, I want to ask you a question. Is workout (bodybuilding or whatever) helped you about the muscle tensions? Is it get better after you start to workout?


No, exercise makes my muscles hurt and twitch sometimes, working out never made them relax more.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> No, exercise makes my muscles hurt and twitch sometimes, working out never made them relax more.


Sad to hear that. And is it help you in general?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> Sad to hear that. And is it help you in general?


Sure.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I boight 350mg in 15ml bottle of high grade thc free stuff for 70$. I did notice some effects that lasted a few hours. This bottle will only last a couple weeks on that weak dose so it's kind of a rip off. But I do see a 3000mg 30ml bottle of the thc free on eBay for 150$ Hopefully a quality product. But still very expensive. I will in the next week or so if it's worth it to buy to 3000mg


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

You want a liposomal version, it will absorb much better.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

renski said:


> You want a liposomal version, it will absorb much better.


Interesting you say that. I have made my own liposomal products in the past. Like vitamin c from lecithin using a ultrasonic machine and I guess I could do the same with cbd but I wouldn't want to mess up the process bc the stuff it expensive. It would be better to buy it. What liposomal cbd do you use? I would need it thc free.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> renski said:
> 
> 
> > You want a liposomal version, it will absorb much better.
> ...


Oops. I didn't see video.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Rebootplease said:


> Interesting you say that. I have made my own liposomal products in the past. Like vitamin c from lecithin using a ultrasonic machine and I guess I could do the same with cbd but I wouldn't want to mess up the process bc the stuff it expensive. It would be better to buy it. What liposomal cbd do you use? I would need it thc free.


The quicksilver scientific hemp oil, of course it's THC free.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's not 100% THC free, it's like 0.3% usually which isn't enough for you to feel, but I did just hear about college athletes getting kicked off the team for failing a THC drug test after using it.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

SolutionX said:


> It's not 100% THC free, it's like 0.3% usually which isn't enough for you to feel, but I did just hear about college athletes getting kicked off the team for failing a THC drug test after using it.


right.. not enough to notice an effect.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a sample pack from Bluebird Botanicals. We'll see how that goes.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

renski said:


> SolutionX said:
> 
> 
> > It's not 100% THC free, it's like 0.3% usually which isn't enough for you to feel, but I did just hear about college athletes getting kicked off the team for failing a THC drug test after using it.
> ...


Yep, I can't risk it unless it's 100% thc free. 
Thanks solutionx.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh, actually, i just thought it's less expensive if you just buy some hemp plants and extract the cbd oil yourself. I can't do that cuz I need 100% thc free.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> Oh, actually, i just thought it's less expensive if you just buy some hemp plants and extract the cbd oil yourself. I can't do that cuz I need 100% thc free.


Do you have drug tests for work or something? I don't know if pure CBD is what gives to false THC positive with some tests or if it's the minute amount of THC that does it. Probably not the best herb to use if you cant get a dirty UA.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

SolutionX said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, actually, i just thought it's less expensive if you just buy some hemp plants and extract the cbd oil yourself. I can't do that cuz I need 100% thc free.
> ...


Yeah, drug tests ...plus I'm an elite athlete...kidding.

The cbd bottles that don't say thc free have trace amounts of it that will show up on a drug tests


----------



## Hrc512 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've tried vaping CBD but I'm not sure how potent it was. It does has have a calming effect for me but it also made me drowsy.


----------



## Guiraline (May 30, 2018)

*I am taking 1500 Mg of CBD Oil*

I am taking 1500 Mg of CBD Oil Sublingual and it has helped me with my anxiety attacks. I don't get any side effects and just relaxes me.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been alternating between Bluebird Botanicals' Classic and Complete. I haven't seen much of a difference so far. Does it take a while for CBD oil to take affect? There are other factors too though - when I don't eat enough or get enough sleep, my anxiety is bad. I'm sure CBD oil wouldn't make up for this, huh? Probably works better when I'm well rested and well fed.



Guiraline said:


> I am taking 1500 Mg of CBD Oil Sublingual and it has helped me with my anxiety attacks. I don't get any side effects and just relaxes me.


What do you use?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Actually ordered some yesterday, its probably the final unlikely substance that might help anxiety that I haven't yet tried. I suspect its total horse**** so there isn't much chance of it being placebo on me. Will update on its effects.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Actually ordered some yesterday, its probably the final unlikely substance that might help anxiety that I haven't yet tried. I suspect its total horse**** so there isn't much chance of it being placebo on me. Will update on its effects.


Honestly, if you are actually able to feel anything from it, it's not worth the price. I've noticed an effect if I mix it with THC, but not on it's own.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SolutionX said:


> Honestly, if you are actually able to feel anything from it, it's not worth the price. I've noticed an effect if I mix it with THC, but not on it's own.


Ye, I am expecting nothing from this. When people start saying **** magically works its either marketing bull**** + placebo, or effectively a recreational / potentially addictive substance, since it isn't the latter, its most likely the former.

Done this kind of thing too many times, but worth a shot before I consider something like Nardil.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

People who actually had success with it, what brand did you buy and dosage?


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Any info on where CBD stands in relation to upping your omega 3/6 ratio with regards to the inflamed brain theory?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

SolutionX said:


> Honestly, if you are actually able to feel anything from it, it's not worth the price. I've noticed an effect if I mix it with THC, but not on it's own.


What kind of effect? What CBD oil did you use?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> What kind of effect? What CBD oil did you use?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


The only thing it did was made the weed high from THC more mellow/less paranoid. I just couldn't feel any effect on it's own unless I took like 20 times the recommended dose and that was just panic attacks with no euphoria. I suspect it was from the traces of THC in it. The brand was the original CBD oil that was marketed in Colorado. The name escapes me right now. Something brothers.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I bought a sample pack from Bluebird Botanicals. We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


how did it work out?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

ladysmurf said:


> how did it work out?


Honestly I think it's done nothing, although I have found myself feeling less anxious and talking more at work. Coincidence?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Honestly I think it's done nothing, although I have found myself feeling less anxious and talking more at work. Coincidence?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


yeah everyone reacts different. im waiting for mine. ill let you guys know how it works. im not expecting any miracles..i am guessing similar results like you..


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried CBD and my conclusion is that it's an inactive placebo. This is no surprise is there is no nitrogen in the molecule and it's rare for such a thing to be psychoactive. THC is one of the rare exceptions as it also lacks in nitrogen and it's not an alkaloid. What are the odds that some of these other cannabinoids would also be active without a nitrogen? in any case this material has no effect. It's inactive. Perhaps as one poster mentioned above it might have activity in mild antagonism of certain CB receptors as such to modify the effects of the, let's say, full spectrum version of the plant. 



Sorry in advance, the following text will seem very sinister :



I don't buy the line " everyone is different " .. it's a wide scale common place for people to report inactive things to be active, think of the more extreme examples such as homeopathy and gemstone Crystal healing. when you remember that there's the more likely explanation that people simply report inactive things as being active. 



People report thousands of inactive things to have an impact on how they feel and frankly don't understand what a change in consciousness state is, I don't think. Or they do understand from other drugs that actually work but they forget about it for some reason . they might have some sort of conversation with somebody and wonder if they talk differently or something. That has nothing to do with psychoactivity. That's just them in their regular Baseline state having an incidental difference. When a drug Alters Consciousness you can feel the drug you can feel a change in the head area of how your Consciousness feels in your head. In strong cases of this it's known by the slang term a buzz. But generally there's a change in the way you feel in your head it's a quasi physical feeling for lack of a better word. There's always always always a head change in a psychoactive that works. 



when something is truly psychoactive you can identify it's exact effect in you that you feel in your consciousness and in many cases you could guess what drug it is if you were given unlabeled tablet and swallowed it because it would kick in and you would know that affect and say "Oh, this is kratom" or "Oh this is phenibut" ... unless perhaps you're on it long-term already.


Mixed reviews is also sign of something just being a placebo in my opinion. You would not have some people saying it has no effect in other people saying it does have an effect. That would never occur. As an example except for tolerant people a 200 mg caffeine tablet would affect 100% of all people. Or the drugging question should at leasf have an effect on at least 95%


also with also with a real psychoactive you would be able to take Placebo pills and the drug that look identical and mix them up and take one and then you would say whether it's the placebo or the drug. If people can't do all this that I'm writing or dealing with a placebo and very low expectations of what a change in Consciousness is. Like I said it's a change in the head area to but sometimes some things take a while to work like neuro trophic drugs such as nsi-189.


if everyone would just be real then all ssris would be out of business and people would complain like hell to every doctor that the drug is garbage and we would have had things that really work being released instead because they would have to release it because person after person after person we just keep saying this is garbage this is garbage. Imagine if a doctor saw 15 appointments in a day and all 15 were telling him these medications are garbage give me something real. Imagine if that happened then we would have had things like stuff that works on the opioid system of the brain and novel dopaminergics and hippocampus neurotrophics. I wish people weren't so damn dissociative and get real!!! we need like 3 million people to say these drugs are **** give us something that works authoritarian government allow us something


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Honestly I think it's done nothing, although I have found myself feeling less anxious and talking more at work. Coincidence?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


 yes yes absolutely a coincidence . what your reporting here is that it doesn't work. You would know if it works if it works you would want more and you would want to take it everyday. Anything that works would be addictive. Because a person will get relief and they would want that relief all the time to not suffer so that they can function better. If you're thinking things like if something's a coincidence or not then you should declare it inactive. Real medicines make a change in the head area anyway, the way your Consciousness feels inside your head

people if we people if we don't raise their expectations and only report things that truly work as working then they win. The controllers win because they can say garbage is effective if you get suggestible and start saying " oh maybe I think it might have an effect I might be doing a little bit better and such and such "

I wish I could have a talk with about a hundred million people not to do this and to complain if something doesn't work don't say you think it might be working because you might have gone for more walks or something like that. If it works you can feel it clearly there's a change in the head literally physically you feel different in your head area


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Tone said:


> yes yes absolutely a coincidence . what your reporting here is that it doesn't work. You would know if it works if it works you would want more and you would want to take it everyday. Anything that works would be addictive. Because a person will get relief and they would want that relief all the time to not suffer so that they can function better. If you're thinking things like if something's a coincidence or not then you should declare it inactive. Real medicines make a change in the head area anyway, the way your Consciousness feels inside your head
> 
> people if we people if we don't raise their expectations and only report things that truly work as working then they win. The controllers win because they can say garbage is effective if you get suggestible and start saying " oh maybe I think it might have an effect I might be doing a little bit better and such and such "
> 
> I wish I could have a talk with about a hundred million people not to do this and to complain if something doesn't work don't say you think it might be working because you might have gone for more walks or something like that. If it works you can feel it clearly there's a change in the head literally physically you feel different in your head area


I thought something similar, that it obviously doesn't work because I'm clearly not addicted to it. I no longer take it every day and still feel less anxious and am a little more social without it. I wish this did work though. What if it's the wrong brand?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

CBD just literally has no noticeable effect. It may relax muscles and prevent seizures, but no psychoactive effects. That's why its legal.

It's hard to believe the amount of money people are spending on this stuff.


----------

